# ASUS in Search of Incredible



## MisterArellano (Sep 4, 2018)

My laptop always hang-up at starting logo saying " ASUS IN SEARCH OF INCREDIBLE". How will i fix this? please help me ASAP...


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Try the steps listed here: http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-3015406/start-shows-screen-asus-search-incredible-das-start.html


----------



## MisterArellano (Sep 4, 2018)

my RAM is built in.. do you have any idea or helpful solution? please


----------

